

Wikileaks Accidentally Released Dangerous Unredacted Cables - mccooscoos
http://gizmodo.com/5835410/wikileaks-accidentally-released-dangerous-unredacted-cables

======
gwern
> It's virtually guaranteeing that sources and informants and their families
> will be killed and tortured, and have to flee their home countries.

Uhuh. I remember hearing the same things about all the previous Wikileaks.
What do you want to bet that we can check back in 6 months and there won't be
any reported deaths due to this one either?

------
aubergene
So it looks like the file is the unredacted diplomatic cables (cablegate), not
the insurance file

<https://twitter.com/#!/wikileaks/status/108251897961517056>

Where was it leaked to, has anyone seen this file in the wild? I don't see it
on torrent sites.

